# Now IPO Binding???



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

Is this comparable to the Burton Malavita?

Just stumbled across these bad boys and I must say i am intrigued!! 

Now Snowboarding | World's First Skate Influenced Binding


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I always wonder if any average riders here on the forum have tried these. Not just the connected guys. 
If I saw a demo of these I'd try them.


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

slyder said:


> I always wonder if any average riders here on the forum have tried these. Not just the connected guys.
> If I saw a demo of these I'd try them.



Yeah I would love to demo these... they seem legit... and i agree to your above statement.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i went down to the shop to check em out and they look like a soild binding construction-wise. only time will tell as to the buckles/straps. 

the "kingpin" tech or whatever seemed less severe than i imagined. i'm not gonna label them gimmicky - because i haven't ridden them, and because there are actually respected riders among the "connected" that have vouched for them. just to me i thought the hinge was going to have more play in it so it seemed like you'd feel less of a difference from regular bindings...:dunno:

i do like the idea of innovation and bringing new things to snowboarding. i can't say i'm crazy about the idea of the little rubber bumper thingies they have on each corner of the bottom of the baseplate... they seemed like they might be something you'd lose over time as things flex...

i would buy them over cartels or malvitas or fluxes or whatever just to try them if i needed new bindings..


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i went down to the shop to check em out and they look like a soild binding construction-wise. only time will tell as to the buckles/straps.
> 
> the "kingpin" tech or whatever seemed less severe than i imagined. i'm not gonna label them gimmicky - because i haven't ridden them, and because there are actually respected riders among the "connected" that have vouched for them. just to me i thought the hinge was going to have more play in it so it seemed like you'd feel less of a difference from regular bindings...:dunno:
> 
> ...


I would love to take that leap of faith into these bad boys, but damn they are not nice to the wallet. With a price point like that I would feel more confident in a purchase with Burton or Union.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got a set on the way...just need some more snow to get a chance to try them out!


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> I've got a set on the way...just need some more snow to get a chance to try them out!


Let us know how she goes....


----------



## sollerak (Jan 23, 2012)

Triple8 - what stick are you pairing them with? I'm thinking of setting them up on a Proto for this season.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Planning to try it out on a few boards at least like my Gnu Rider's Choice C2+Pickle & NS Cobra. Not sure I'd slap them on anything stiffer like my Heritage though.


----------



## sollerak (Jan 23, 2012)

Let me know how it does with your Cobra. That is a board I've had my eye on.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I am going to get a pair of these this year to try. Been looking at them for awhile. If you watch the videos on their site you can really see the pivot working. Not sure what to expect but I'm hoping for a subtle difference, nothing too drastic. I can't help but think these will provide more feedback and leverage than a traditional binding.

DCP bombs with these on a PYL so I would think they will work on my Heritage and BSOD pretty well.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

They work great on my Never Summer Heritage and Cobra. However, will they work on a stiff positive camber board? For example a Burton Custom X of the same length.


----------

